# Dr. Scientist Heisenberg overdrive hitting stores in a couple weeks...



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Here we are on a Canadian gear forum, and I really think we should be celebrating this revolutionary technology. ALL made in Canada!

Key points:
-Dr. Scientist
-Molecular Junctions
-Molecular electronics
-NINT (National Institute for Nano Technology at the University of Alberta)
-Quantum mechanics

Need I say more??

I say go Canada for being so leading edge!

Personally, I'm very excited about this. Everything about it is just... so cool!

Some links:
http://ilovefuzz.com/viewtopic.php?f=146&t=43705&sid=ce9d568064b7cab604606439ca7ef9ca
http://www.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/eng/solutions/collaborative/nint_index.html

(And no, I'm not affiliated in any way. All of you who know me on here recognize that I get excited about gear-stuff from time to time)

Check out the demo...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, not hearing anything different. Or does the different show up near the end?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

If you're listening for different, you're missing the point!

The allure here isn't that the Heisenberg sounds all that different from other overdrives (although sounds great in the demo and appears to offer plenty of versatility!), but rather it's because this is an opportunity to participate in the release of some of the first-ever molecular electronics available to the public. I've been reading and thinking about molecular electronics for years, and to have them come to reality in the form of a guitar pedal is simply too irresistible!

Knowing that the key components of this overdrive, the molecular junctions, were designed and built by physicists in a lab is thrilling to me!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

For me, tone is huge...and I'm simply not a fuzz guy. This overdrive is certainly in the fuzz realm and doesn't sound much different or special to me than others.

However, I'm sure it probably does sound different in person. It would be interesting to have this pedal a/b'd against the exact same circuit, but using a common substitute for the new nano things.

Still, Dr. S makes some of the best pedals I've ever played, imo.

Also, "listening for different" should be the point. I was really hoping to be shocked. You can always read about cutting edge nano-tech, if you choose to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

If it uses nanos, why is is so gargantuan? 

GUT SHOT!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Bunch of sleepy old luddites. Keep GC boring fellas!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Knowing that the key components of this overdrive, the molecular junctions, were designed and built by physicists in a lab is thrilling to me!


I get that, but keep in mind that every single component in a Boss, Fulltone, or Joyo pedal came about the same way. It's not like op-amps were developed in somebody's garage.

I'm pleased that Canadian research finds its way into guitar gear. If it was a new alloy, developed at NRC, that yielded wraparound bridge tailpieces with the resonance of brass but the weight of aluminum, I'd be all over that. But when it comes to distortion, whether it incorporates cutting edge technology, or NOS through-hole parts from the 50's, there's nothing really new under the sun, as much the many ads we see try and convince us otherwise. AFAIC, the interesting part of that pedal comes not from the use of molecular whatever, but from having three different adjustable gain stages. Reminds me of a commercial implementation of Aron Nelson's Insanity Drive from 1999 or so.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey Cleanchannel, great thread. One quick correction in the OP is it's The University of Alberta, not Edmonton....but that's just a minor thing.

Having lived in Edmonton since '78, I, as well as many from around here, are very well aware of the National Institute of Nanotechnology that arrived at the UofA back in 2001.

I had absolutely no idea that they have gotten into guitar effects for the technology. I haven't been following it much, but often wonder what new things are coming out of it. The last one I heard of I think was the paint that changes color depending on the amount of light or something. There isn't allot of press about anything that goes on at the place, even here in Edmonton, that I've seen anyway. Sorta like the Batcave or something. Pretty amazing they are into something that hits so close to home, guitar effects of all things. Thanks for bring this to our attention.

Fuzz isn't my cup of tea neither, but from what I hear it sounds good and seems pretty versatile.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I bet a decent demo would do wonders for this pedal. Nick's out of tune noodling does nothing for it. I usually skip his demos because they are soooo long. Is he always that sloppy?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Send it to Ian thornley, watch the magic happen. Or any high profile Canadian artist, really.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice pedal and great sounds. For me a pedal like this would be more a recording tool to mess around with. There are to many knobs to tweak for a live setting, as a general rule I like to stick with 3 or 4 knob pedals for ease and simplicity to quickly dial sounds quickly or set it and forget about. No disrespect intended to Dr S. products though, I am a fan.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds a little bit thin although still a good sound but unless this new technology contributes to lower end user prices without actually affecting the quality I'm not interested.


----------

